# for az 300zx drivers



## TwinZ (Dec 23, 2007)

hey i just built a junkyard turbo for my 86 300zx and when its on it will be pushing 500+ to the wheels. but i got a couple probs..i need to find a place in the phoenix/glendale/mesa etc area to get motormounts,coilovers,tortion bar for front and rear to finish my project. oh and any 350z drivers got your stock wheels for 06 and up? i want them. and im allso looking for some fellow nissan 300zx or 240 drivers to run with down here. i love hondas as well but im tired of them running the racing circut lets mow them down with som nissan jdm or oem motors and make them wish they had nissan on there cars.


thx


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Search Desert Z Association and post your question there. Lots of good people that can help and are all in AZ.
Z


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

motormounts = Z31Parts.com :: High Performance Z31 300ZX Parts

coilovers = no one makes them. you'd have to make your own. Coilover installation

tortion bar for front and rear = say huh? torsion bars act as springs in a different type of suspension setup. the Z31 has coil springs, so no torsion bars.


----------

